# Slammers Classic - Cancelled !!!



## RedCard (Jul 4, 2018)

So the tournament at Silverlakes for this weekend got cancelled due to the weather. It sucks but I totally understand and I do  applaud the tournament officials for making the correct decision on this matter. Over 110 degrees in Norco is not good to run around in and the players and referees health and safety need to come 1st. Below is the email sent to the coaches and managers.

Coaches & Managers,

Today, our Tournament Officials made the difficult decision to cancel the Slammers Classic 2018. Southern California is expecting a heat spike, with excessive heat up to 111 degrees in the forecast. This led to this painful decision and not one we made lightly. Our primary concern will always be the safety of all participants.


We are disappointed with the result, but every alternative option was explored – from moving the tournament (an impossibility given the size of the event) to condensing the schedule (an impossibility with no lights on all 20 grass fields). But in the end, knowing the forecast ahead of time and notifying all of our participants well in advance was important to us and forced the decision to cancel.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2018)

A lot of leeway in the tournament rules regarding refunds --  

*Refund Policy*

Refunds will be made to all teams not accepted. Teams that drop before June 10th will be given refunds. No refunds will be given to teams that drop after June 8th.

The Tournament Director or referee may suspend any match or tournament in

consideration of safety to players or damage to fields in event of inclement whether under any circumstances. Partial refunds for cancelled or suspended games will be considered by Tournament Committee and determined in full accordance with CYSA-S guidelines or rules and regulations but will not exceed $100 per game.

No refund will be allowed due to forfeit of game by team accepted to tournament.

Application to Slammers Futbol Classic does not automatic acceptance to the tournament. Full Refunds will be given to any team not accepted into the tournament.

The Tournament Director has the authority to make decisions on any matters not specifically covered by these rules & regulations.​
https://admin.totalglobalsports.com/public/rules.aspx?eid=686

Somewhere between "No refunds will be given to teams that drop after June 8th" and "Full Refunds will be given to any team not accepted into the tournament", with "The Tournament Director has the authority to make decisions on any matters not specifically covered by these rules & regulations" as the tie breaker.


----------



## SocalPapa (Jul 4, 2018)

espola said:


> A lot of leeway in the tournament rules regarding refunds --
> 
> *Refund Policy*
> 
> ...


Would they seriously consider not giving refunds?  If so, no rational team would ever sign up for a summer tournament at Silverlakes again.


----------



## gefelchnik (Jul 4, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Would they seriously consider not giving refunds?  If so, no rational team would ever sign up for a summer tournament at Silverlakes again.


Pretty clear from the rules that they will give max 100 a game, so maybe 300?  That is not usual language, so I assume it was put in for a reason, given the way the weather has been at norco this time of year.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Would they seriously consider not giving refunds?  If so, no rational team would ever sign up for a summer tournament at Silverlakes again.


The announcement suggests that a team should apply its payment to a different tournament, which seems to be run by their tournament management partner.


----------



## TangoCity (Jul 4, 2018)

I applaud this tournament.  They made the correct decision.  Perhaps a life saving one.  You can't get refunds on lives.


----------



## Copa Del Mar (Jul 5, 2018)

Copa Del Mar on July 14-16 would like to extend an offer to any teams looking to pick up replacement games as a result of this cancellation.  

PM me for more details and reduced cost(s).


----------



## LifeisGood (Jul 5, 2018)

The OC Surf Invitational is July 14-15 and would be happy to take teams who were expecting to play at the Slammers tournament, as well as others looking for a tournament and the cost is significantly lower than many others. It will be held at Silverlakes, but is expected to be 15-20 degrees cooler than this weekend.  http://anaheimsurf.com/welcome-2018-oc-surf-invitational/ 
Contact tournament director Eddie Carrillo at 714 308-2985 or carrillo@chapman.edu for information and prices.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 5, 2018)

Dang, I would hit up Copa Del Mar played at the San Diego Polo Fields in Del Mar. Weather prediction for high temps Del Mar 75 degrees and Norco 95 degrees.  It is the Albion Cup tournament weekend, so hopefully there is not a repeat of the torrential rain from a couple years ago.


----------



## jojosoccer (Jul 6, 2018)

Definitely find a tournament along the coast. SD Polo Fields probably have the coolest fields.
Stay cool. Have fun!


----------



## outside! (Jul 6, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Definitely find a tournament along the coast. SD Polo Fields probably have the coolest fields.
> Stay cool. Have fun!


Robb field is the closest field complex to the ocean that I know of. While the playing surface is better than it used to be, it is still not great.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

outside! said:


> Robb field is the closest field complex to the ocean that I know of. While the playing surface is better than it used to be, it is still not great.


Pine Avenue Park in Carlsbad is less than 1/2 mile to the beach as the gull flies.


----------



## outside! (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Pine Avenue Park in Carlsbad is less than 1/2 mile to the beach as the gull flies.


But it has artificial turf that has seen better days. It is also farther from the coast than Robb field.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jul 6, 2018)

outside! said:


> But it has artificial turf that has seen better days. It is also farther from the coast than Robb field.


Pine Park turf was replaced 1st 1/4 2017.  The park gets heavy use, but the new turf is holding up well.


----------



## outside! (Jul 6, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Pine Park turf was replaced 1st 1/4 2017.  The park gets heavy use, but the new turf is holding up well.


Funny how all the soccer fields in Carlsbad are artificial turf, but many baseball fields are grass. No bias here, move along.


----------



## watfly (Jul 6, 2018)

outside! said:


> While the playing surface is better than it used to be, it is still not great.


Not great as in pretty bad.  The fields by the channel are actually decent.  The middle fields between the baseball diamonds are poor and the fields between the tennis courts and Sunset Cliffs Blvd are awful.  The sad part is the fields are actually better than they used to be but its relative and certainly doesn't justify the cost of entry into an Albion tourney.


----------



## Slammerdad (Jul 6, 2018)

The Best fields right next to the beach with artificial turf that is always available is.......never mind.  It's like a good surf spot.  You tell NO ONE!


----------



## outside! (Jul 6, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> The Best fields right next to the beach with artificial turf that is always available is.......never mind.  It's like a good surf spot.  You tell NO ONE!


Wait, please don't think I like artificial turf. It is better than a very bad grass field, but I would rather my kids play on grass if it is decent.


----------



## JCLagerfeld (Jul 8, 2018)

Ho


LifeisGood said:


> The OC Surf Invitational is July 14-15 and would be happy to take teams who were expecting to play at the Slammers tournament, as well as others looking for a tournament and the cost is significantly lower than many others. It will be held at Silverlakes, but is expected to be 15-20 degrees cooler than this weekend.  http://anaheimsurf.com/welcome-2018-oc-surf-invitational/
> Contact tournament director Eddie Carrillo at 714 308-2985 or carrillo@chapman.edu for information and prices.


How many OC Surfs are there? Now Anaheim Asher is calling themselves OC surf? This is hilarious.
Oh, Really!?! What is this all about


----------



## jojosoccer (Jul 8, 2018)

Is OC Surf combined with Anaheim and WCFC?
I can’t make sense of this either.


----------



## Really!?! (Jul 8, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> Ho
> 
> How many OC Surfs are there? Now Anaheim Asher is calling themselves OC surf? This is hilarious.
> Oh, Really!?! What is this all about


Not sure what you think you are gaining by bashing the club where your dd gets private lessons.  But I will be sure to tell the coach when I see him and show him my proof.  You need to see a mental health specialist .


----------



## jojosoccer (Jul 8, 2018)

Did WCFC/OC Surf lose ECNL and retain DA?
Slammers is only ECNL? Slammers/LAFC is still DA?
Blues are ECNL and DA?
San Diego Surf is ECNL and DA?


----------



## Really!?! (Jul 8, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Is OC Surf combined with Anaheim and WCFC?
> I can’t make sense of this either.


As a coach from another club, do you really think it is appropriate to make anything other than positive comments?


----------



## jojosoccer (Jul 8, 2018)

All I want to know if the 2 clubs combined to make OC Surf.
What’s wrong with sorting out all the mergers?


----------



## Really!?! (Jul 8, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> All I want to know if the 2 clubs combined to make OC Surf.
> What’s wrong with sorting out all the mergers?


JCL is trying to take this down a rabbits hole and you are helping. Plus I know that you already know the answers to these questions. You have parents on your teams that have kids at other clubs including Surf and are well connected. I am sure you have seen the email SD Surf sent out to families. Don’t pretend and fuel the nut case.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 8, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Is OC Surf combined with Anaheim and WCFC?
> I can’t make sense of this either.


They are individual affiliates.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 8, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Did WCFC/OC Surf lose ECNL and retain DA?
> Slammers is only ECNL? Slammers/LAFC is still DA?
> Blues are ECNL and DA?
> San Diego Surf is ECNL and DA?


-WCFC/OC lost ECNL. DA only.
-Slammers I think (not totally sure) will have both for one more year but chose ECNL for the following year. LAFC is solely the boys side and will retain DA because they are an MLS club. From what I also understand LAFC and Slammers will no longer have an affiliation after this next year. Therefore LAFC will not provide any financial suppport and create their own GDA.
-Blues is dual but will be asked to pick one or the other. Think it will US Soccer who comes in to make them choose not ECNL this time like other clubs (RSC, DeAnza, etc.)
-Surf is now only DA.


----------



## mahrez (Jul 8, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> -WCFC/OC lost ECNL. DA only.
> -Slammers I think (not totally sure) will have both for one more year but chose ECNL for the following year. LAFC is solely the boys side and will retain DA because they are an MLS club. From what I also understand LAFC and Slammers will no longer have an affiliation after this next year. Therefore LAFC will not provide any financial suppport and create their own GDA.
> -Blues is dual but will be asked to pick one or the other. Think it will US Soccer who comes in to make them choose not ECNL this time like other clubs (RSC, DeAnza, etc.)
> -Surf is now only DA.


Slammers all in ECNL 
No plans for GDA for LAFC currently


----------



## JoeZ (Jul 8, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> As a coach from another club, do you really think it is appropriate to make anything other than positive comments?


Really, what is the difference between OC Surf, SD Surf, Anaheim Surf (seems now calling themselves OC Surf or at least to attract for their tournament), Ladera Surf, San Clemente Surf, Surf Cup Sports? 
Thanks


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

JoeZ said:


> Really, what is the difference between OC Surf, SD Surf, Anaheim Surf (seems now calling themselves OC Surf or at least to attract for their tournament), Ladera Surf, San Clemente Surf, Surf Cup Sports?
> Thanks


Someone should write a book.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 8, 2018)

mahrez said:


> Slammers all in ECNL
> No plans for GDA for LAFC currently


Heard GDA is the plan, but a year away. Guess we will see.


----------



## jojosoccer (Jul 8, 2018)

Slammers should easily be considered (or reconsidered)for GDA given the criteria of pro placement


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 8, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Slammers should easily be considered (or reconsidered)for GDA given the criteria of pro placement


They opted out of GDA.


----------



## JoeZ (Jul 8, 2018)

JoeZ said:


> Really, what is the difference between OC Surf, SD Surf, Anaheim Surf (seems now calling themselves OC Surf or at least to attract for their tournament), Ladera Surf, San Clemente Surf, Surf Cup Sports?
> Thanks


Fact, Are you upset I forgot to include IE Surf? 
If so my apology, intention was not to offend.

Since you may be the one who actually knows please answer the question?  
Thanks.


----------



## Fact (Jul 8, 2018)

JoeZ said:


> Fact, Are you upset I forgot to include IE Surf?
> If so my apology, intention was not to offend.
> 
> Since you may be the one who actually knows please answer the question?
> Thanks.


I am not upset, just sick of your “polite” almost condescending tone. You act like you are looking for information, but in reality you are just trying to justify your poor decisions.


----------



## JoeZ (Jul 8, 2018)

Fact said:


> I am not upset, just sick of your “polite” almost condescending tone. You act like you are looking for information, but in reality you are just trying to justify your poor decisions.


Fact, I’m really sorry politeness and respect towards other members of this board makes you sick.  Your behavior reflects someone who has some issues. Insecurity, unsure and resentful, sometimes even angry. Many times attacking people’s views, criticizing people’s decisions and clicking the “dumb” button whenever you don’t like something. It doesn’t help you. 

Relax Bud. Give yourself a break.  I do not think anyone is against you. We all seem to want to obtain or verify information and we want what is best for our daughters or sons. 

Since you marked my question as “dumb”, maybe you know better and have the answer?  Please share with us. Thanks!


----------



## Fact (Jul 9, 2018)

JoeZ said:


> Fact, I’m really sorry politeness and respect towards other members of this board makes you sick.  Your behavior reflects someone who has some issues. Insecurity, unsure and resentful, sometimes even angry. Many times attacking people’s views, criticizing people’s decisions and clicking the “dumb” button whenever you don’t like something. It doesn’t help you.
> 
> Relax Bud. Give yourself a break.  I do not think anyone is against you. We all seem to want to obtain or verify information and we want what is best for our daughters or sons.
> 
> Since you marked my question as “dumb”, maybe you know better and have the answer?  Please share with us. Thanks!


You come on this board pretending to want to know about DPL when there have been several threads on the issue.  You argue that it is part DA despite posters showing evidence otherwise. Then your dumb response is “how can you say that, it has only been 1 year.”  Your fake “politeness” is not polite but a sham. You are polite as long as people agree with you and support your delusions. For example when MWN put a lot of thought and time into his response you call him aggressive. Of all the people to call aggressive it is not MWN.  People that are genuinely polite on this board are people like Lastman who gives jerks like you the benefit of the doubt. I on the other hand will not waste my time and call you dumb, but that’s my opinion. Simi was just like you. He did not listen to me but now agrees with everything I was saying.


----------



## JCLagerfeld (Jul 10, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> As a coach from another club, do you really think it is appropriate to make anything other than positive comments?


Coming from the used car salesman in a track suit, sure, we believe ya Really!?!


----------



## Really!?! (Jul 11, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> Coming from the used car salesman in a track suit, sure, we believe ya Really!?!


Make sure you stop by the field this weekend. All the parents on your team miss seeing you and I am looking forward to meeting you. Oh wait, you haven’t been seen at the field since I called Albion, I wonder why?


----------



## Fact (Jul 11, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> Coming from the used car salesman in a track suit, sure, we believe ya Really!?!


Look who has joined the party. Where have you been rogue?


----------

